# Onkyo 606 and Panasonic DVD Player Problem



## Prowler (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

Grateful if anyone could help in resolving an issue I have with my Onkyo 606 and DVD player. I have connected the DVD directly to my TV via HDMI for picture and have connected a digital optical cable from DVD to the receiver for sound. When playing a DVD the sound is always fine but the picture drops out, displaying either a blank screen (black) or a fuzzy pink(ish) screen. After a period ranging from a few to a lot of seconds it will display the picture as normal. This happens frequently on a variety of DVD's. If I watch and listen to the DVD straight from the TV (receiever switched off) I do not seem to have the problem. Any thoughts?

Tks


----------

